# Very good for 30 secs....



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

http://mr-31238.mr.valuehost.co.uk/asse ... sychic.swf


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Old one that - but interesting(ish)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> Old one that - but interesting(ish)


not bad  spooky .. worked first time :-X


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

sorry, thought you were talking about me ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

weird, it worked first time for me too. :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

DOH! just sussed it ;D


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

come on Lisa, you will need to be quicker than that


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

the power of the number 9 : : :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> come on Lisa, you will need to be quicker than that


I know I know, sad innit.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Perhaps I am just not thinking straight but every single bloody number throws up the right symbol regardless of what i do - care to explain to a dullard how it does it?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> the power of the number 9 Â : : :


Says it all


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Its obvious that yo are always coming down to multiples of 9 but the bloody thing, given it could choose around 6 or 7 symbols still kept getting the i thought of - so how does that bit work ???


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Very good for 30 secs....


yeah - why is sex like that? oh... :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ ahem, i'll get my coat...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't forget that it changes the symbols on each go, so it 'sets' what the 9 multiple results is, then you look it up. Just try it with the same number several times and you can also see a pattern in the symbols on the right, and know what the result is without even bothering to think of a number.


----------

